

Ask HN: Which IDE do you use? - rohitv

I&#x27;m fairly new to programming but, I use Netbeans for web development (PHP&#x2F;JavaScipt&#x2F;HTML5), Eclipse for Java and Notepad++ for anything else. These might sound terrible, any alternatives or suggestions ?<p>Actually, I just realized I am always switching between Notepad++ and NetBeans for JS so, would love to know what everyone else uses.
======
yati
I use vim with a few plugins like syntastic and command-t and my
system(XFCE/Debian) terminal emulator for most of my development. For
Java/Scala, I've found IntelliJ IDEA CE to be the best. Also, the Aptana
Studio(an Eclipse based IDE) is very good for doing webdev.

------
darsadow
It depends: For bigger, structured projects in PHP I use PHPStorm (89 euro,
but it's worth it) For smaller PHP projects and for Ruby and Python I use
SublimeText 3 Vim only for really small changes on remote servers.

------
CodeThree
For Web Development I use Aptana Studio, as I love the layout and
functionality for web design.

Eclipse for Java, and Visual Studio for C#.

Everything else, I use Sublime Text (Unregistered atm)

------
bloodorange
tmux + vim

I avoid plugins to be able to work on any system at work.

